# Protein Hot Chocolate



## Jill (Nov 21, 2003)

Anyone ever added boiling water to chocolate protein, to try and make a healthy version of hot chocolate? Does the hot water affect the protein? Taste?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

Ive tried it and its gross.


----------



## ChristineWhite (Nov 21, 2003)

I think it depends what kind you use.  I heard biotest grow is ok but don't mark my word


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 21, 2003)

I drink protein cocoa pretty often, mine is very good.  I use milk though.  If I was bulking I would use all milk, otherwise I use half water and half milk.  I microwave the milk so it's warm, then add unsweetened cocoa and heat that so it's hot.  Then I stir in vanilla protein (I use american whey).  I add just a bit of splenda then enjoy!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 24, 2003)

it works like a charm with Beverly's choc muscle provider but probably nasty with many of them.


----------



## odin52 (Nov 24, 2003)

I read somewhere that you shouldn't add hot water to whey protein because it destroys the peptides or something. That is why companies make such a big deal about saying they use a low heat or no heat drying system to keep up the biological value.


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by odin52 *_
> I read somewhere that you shouldn't add hot water to whey protein because it destroys the peptides or something. That is why companies make such a big deal about saying they use a low heat or no heat drying system to keep up the biological value.



Yeah, I add my protein to the cocoa after it cools a bit...I would say it's luke warm.  Hopefully it doesn't affect teh quality too much.


----------



## odin52 (Nov 24, 2003)

I tried to just add hot water a while back and it just globbed up and got gross, then I read not to do that. If it doesn't glob up you might be alright.


----------

